# Twisp OKTA Mod not working



## erin.brunette (7/1/22)

Hi vapers!
My Twisp OKTA is stuck on the mode screen and nothing is happening after pressing all the buttons many times. Any advice on how to hard reset it?
Many thanks,
Erin


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/1/22)

erin.brunette said:


> Hi vapers!
> My Twisp OKTA is stuck on the mode screen and nothing is happening after pressing all the buttons many times. Any advice on how to hard reset it?
> Many thanks,
> Erin




Hello @erin.brunette and Welcome to the forum!!!

It could be that you have some liquid that made its way into your mod and is on your board. Maybe you can try and open it up to check and dry it out if there is any liquid in there. Or there might be a wire loose on the inside.

I cant pick up anything on resetting the mod (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-okta-mod-product-overview.t45081/).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/1/22)

erin.brunette said:


> Hi vapers!
> My Twisp OKTA is stuck on the mode screen and nothing is happening after pressing all the buttons many times. Any advice on how to hard reset it?
> Many thanks,
> Erin


Mine got a wurm in die kop and refused to switch on.
What I did was to hold down the fire button and plug in the usb cable on the pc.
It then went into DFU in FS mode and once I removed the cable, started up properly.
No issues at the mo.

Edit:
After playing around some more, I discovered charging wasnt working and after switching off, it doesnt switch on anymore.

Time to toss it, seems the firmware is corrupt.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (7/1/22)

erin.brunette said:


> Hi vapers!
> My Twisp OKTA is stuck on the mode screen and nothing is happening after pressing all the buttons many times. Any advice on how to hard reset it?
> Many thanks,
> Erin



@erin.brunette Take it to the nearest Twisp kiosk (which has probably been rebranded now as Vuse). If it can be repaired, they will do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

